# Coin to Mijas Costa



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

Silly question most likely , but I'm trying to establish driving time from Coin to Mijas Costa - I've tried various options google maps etc., but get quite differing times... Just wondering what this trip would be like for a daily commute for my husband (who doesn't want to drive more than 1/2 hour to work if possible ).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JaneStanley said:


> Silly question most likely , but I'm trying to establish driving time from Coin to Mijas Costa - I've tried various options google maps etc., but get quite differing times... Just wondering what this trip would be like for a daily commute for my husband (who doesn't want to drive more than 1/2 hour to work if possible ).


 Theres a new road that was finished about 6 months ago (most of it was finished the last time I drove up there) that probably doesnt show on google maps yet. Its a good road and should make your husbands journey time easily

Jo xxx


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

jojo said:


> Theres a new road that was finished about 6 months ago (most of it was finished the last time I drove up there) that probably doesnt show on google maps yet. Its a good road and should make your husbands journey time easily
> 
> Jo xxx


That's great! Thanks Jo.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JaneStanley said:


> That's great! Thanks Jo.


I see you're in "sunny" Rustington!!! I'm in "sunny" High Salvington at the moment - The weather in Spain is definitely better than we're suffering here lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

Absolutely! OH flew out to Malaga this lunchtime (he HATES flying) and it was all heavy rain, thunder and lightening when he took off. He apparently arrived ok though - texted me to tell me he was sitting on balcony enjoying the sun! He's there for interview tomorrow (2nd) so I have everything crossed as we'd both love to live in Spain.....


----------

